# Help!



## inspector3711 (Apr 11, 2013)

This is my first post here so howdy.

My troubles started last Saturday. I had a Seattle area car audio store install a new system in my 2009 Civic LX as a reward to myself for a long project that ended at work.

I had them install an alpine amp, alpine component speakers, and a new Kenwood KDC-X797 head unit. After quite a wait, they drove the car around front. I hopped in and turned the key on and the Kenwood had no power.

The installer took it back into the shop and checked the wiring, plugged it back in and it started working. It worked great until I got home, turned it off and back on... No power again.

I should mention that my wife got the same install in her 2007 Civic LX and has had no problems.

Sunday I called and they told me they would swap it out. I drove 15 miles in traffic only to find they had none in stock. They checked their system and a shipment was due in Tuesday. The salesman I spoke with did find out that if we reset the deck it would come back on.

After work Tuesday i headed for the store. They swapped the unit out and found that the second one did the same thing. They tried a third one and got the same result. After a two hour wait the installer drove the car around front. He spoke with me and told me that once the factory antenna was unplugged from the deck the problem seemed to go away.

His thought was that there may be a short in the antenna module in my car. I'm no electrical wizard, but I had a hard time understanding how the antenna could cause the head unit to lose power. Frustrated again, i drove home with my new HD radio cutting in and out due to a lack of antenna.

In any case, the unit seemed fine until Wednesday morning when it was dead again. I reset it and it's been fine since then. In fact, for some reason I'm getting a fairly good HD signal now with very little cut out.

They are talking with me now about possibly giving me a price break on an aftermarket antenna install. This kind of irritates me because I kind of feel like since I paid $1200 per car already, I should have a system that works properly. It sounds great, I just wish I didn't have to keep resetting the menus!

My stock stereo worked fine so i have trouble with their theory. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

You are right you should get a system that works. In the meantime this should be moved to car audio general topics. More people will see it. Good Luck!!


----------



## inspector3711 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.. I'll post it there.


----------

